
Google reverses course on cutting off Works with Nest - scottbell
https://www.cnet.com/news/google-reverses-course-on-cutting-off-works-with-nest/
======
ng-user
Here's a direct link to Google's update: [https://blog.google/products/google-
nest/updates-works-with-...](https://blog.google/products/google-nest/updates-
works-with-nest/)

------
silversconfused
How is this backtracking?

